# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Problme de connexion  SQLServer avec Hibernate sur MyEclipse

## bihakia89

Bonjour,

J'ai un problme de connexion  ma base de donnes SQL Server 2008 dans MyEclipse avec Hibernate.

En fait, je cre une nouvelle connexion, il me demande d'entrer:

Driver Template : JTDS
Driver name: JTDS_Server
Connection URL: jdbc:jtds:sqlserver://localhost:4100
User name=(je ne le mets pas car j'ai une authentification Windows)
Password=(je ne le mets pas car j'ai une authentification Windows)
Drivers Jars: Je tlcharge le driver JTDS

Mais ds que je clique sur tester driver, il me donne l'erreur suivante:



> error while performing database login with hibernate sql server driver.
> Network error IOException :connection refused: connect


Quelqu'un saurait-il m'expliquer d'o vient le problme ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## Npomucne

Sql server sur le port 4100 ?
c'est pas plutt 1433 ?

----------


## bihakia89

Je viens de rgler le problme. En fait le souci vient d'authentification  sqlserver 2008.

Normalement pour que vous rglez ce problme, vous devez imprativement choisir lors de l'installation de sqlserver 2008 une authentification mixte, vous crez un compte avec un mot de passe.

Le login ou bien le nom de connexion lors de la configuration avec Hibernate est toujours par dfaut "sa" et le password est celui que vous avez cre lors de votre installation.

Voici le contenu de mon fichier hibernate 




```

```

----------

